# 2011 Stash, a few yrs in the making



## kkischer04 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have really just started my passion for cosmetics... This is currently what I have  I didn't name any of the products, but if requested I can 

  	My current set up, on the floor next to my bed LOL




  	Top Holder’s for Brushes, Mascara, and Eye Pencils







  	The first 3 drawers (Left- misc samples, middle- blushers, right- lips)




  	Left drawer




  	Middle Drawer




  	Right Drawer






  	The middle 2(Left- eye shadows, right- Foundation and Primers)





  	Left Drawer




  	Right Drawer





  	Bottom- all nail polishes, some Konad and accessories, minus remover & tools









  	Here’s the link to where I discuss where I bought and a review of my drawer set
http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171715/storage-idea-for-any-one-looking-for-one


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice!  Love your lipsticks and you have a nice variety of colours and items!  Enjoy!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 30, 2011)

nice collection! you have an amazing assortment of brushes!


----------

